# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  help wanted: tank mates for nicuraguense?

## pakhan

Hey all,

I have a bunch of young nicguraguense, around 8 of them at about 1-2 inches and am looking for some tank mates, any advice?

I have an orphan bunch of neons and rainbows in with them at the moment from a friend's busted tank, but I think the neons won't last very long and I'm going to move them out soon.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

----------


## Fingerling

Thats a great species CA fish you have. You can comm them with other Central American/South American cichlids, Loricarids, Large Characins, just do bear in mind their adult size of 20cm + and you shouldnt have a diffculty finding suitable companions for them.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

If you're looking for dithers while they grow up maybe you could consider danios? They should be fast enough unless the tank is small and would be rather inexpensive if you should lose them.

----------

